# exporting iPhoto's to memory card



## nutbob (Dec 15, 2007)

I can import from my carnera memory card to my mac / iPhoto SW but need to export pcitures back to a memory card. How to I do this?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Unless the camera shows up on the desktop, you can't.


----------



## npjester (Dec 15, 2007)

you would need a card reader, and then drag and drop from iphoto, but with just the camera hooked up iPhoto steals the connection and uses it for itself


----------

